# What are your kids names?



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

I notice not a lot of folks here use their kids names when they post. And if you don't feel like sharing, that's perfectly fine. It's just that I am pg with #3 and names are HARD for us. I find out a week from tomorrow (well, I guess now it's today) if we are having a boy or a girl, and that's when the real name work will begin.

So, help me brainstorm, what are your kids names?

In the interest of helping others who are also pg and struggling, the two I have now are Caitlin and Raeanna


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

Alivia Claire, 5 years old. We're working on creating Alizabeth Helena or Adrian Josiah.







Good luck on the naming!


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

No kidets of my own, but I'm Kayla, my sister is Michelle and my brother is Christopher. My two nieces are Georgia and Taylor. Your kids all have gorgeous names









I dread having my own because I know that I will agonize over the naming thing.


----------



## laughymama (Oct 14, 2009)

We have a Cain. This baby is still nameless. Sigh. It's been tedious this time around.


----------



## Mrs_Lurker (Aug 23, 2006)

I have an Audra Noreen, and a Tobias John.


----------



## OdinsMommy0409 (May 1, 2010)

We have Odin Timothy.

Future daughter - Rowen Muse or Ruby Muse
Future Son - Sebastian Daniel or Kruger Daniel


----------



## Raine822 (Dec 11, 2008)

Mine are Raine Lian and Cora Lee. Cora was going to be Quinn Lana for most of the pregnancy but someone kept getting confused and calling her Quinn Laden and it bothered me. lol


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

dd is Djuna

ds is Alden


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

My sons are Duncan and Hamish


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Michael Clinton
Nicholas Martin
Katherine Grace
Daniel James

And the babies who didn't make it are Mary Elizabeth, Samuel Paul, and Maria Hope.


----------



## welsh (Feb 14, 2007)

DS is Lloyd Arthur
DD in utero will be Cerys Elizabeth


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

Joscelyne Anne (nn: Jo, Joscey or Ozzie)
Andrew Paul (nn: Andy)
Mackenzie Sophia Grace (nn: Mac, Mackie or Miss Sophia Grace)


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoe Devon
Maya Rain
Quinn Scott
Piper Lily


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Sonja Natalia
Satchel
Julian Dale (nn Jules)

My nieces are
Ryan Madison (nn Rye)
Grayson Dale (nn Grace, Gracy)
Sophie Grace (nn Sof)

My Nephew is
Jack John

Names that were on my list for a boy
Oliver
Rain
Jude
Jonas

for a girl
Willow


----------



## FishBounce (Dec 17, 2007)

My sons are Anthony Michel, and Elliot James.

We haven't had too much luck naming this new babe either. We're thinking William Jacob for a boy. Dh likes Corinne for a girl but I don't know.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

I don't think our naming styles match. Mine are
Skanda - son
Nadia and Amelie - daughters

A sister to go with Caitlin and Raeanna...
Amelia
Simone
Chiara
Aurora (Rory)
Maura
Siobhan
Willow or Willa
Tara
Alora

A brother to go with Caitlin and Reanna...
Keiran
Connor
Rylan
Callum
Blake
Declan
Oliver
Logan
Jonas
Jordan
William
Aidan


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

My sons name is Xavian. We shorten it most of the time to Xavi though.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

My kids are: Denae (rhymes with Renee), Nathan, Jayden, and Lincoln.


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

My ds is Myals Caie-Sun(as in Miles Davie since he was concieved listening to him







and Ky and Sun for his star in the zodiac) We call him Caie-Sun most of the time

My dd is Chelsea Sloan Andy-Chelsea I HATE(dh picked) sloan is dh's grandmas maiden name/ferris bullers gf







and Andy was my grandfathers name..we call her Sloan


----------



## kittykat2481 (Nov 7, 2008)

My son's name is Corbin Lucas. If he was a girl he would have been Victoria Grace - Tori for short. (Tori is my middle name.. see the connection? lol)


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

My son is Henry Thomas. Baby #2 will be either Hazel Mae or Ada Marie if a girl and who knows what if a boy. I'm voting for Morris, DH wants Bo. Odin, which I just saw above, may break the stalemate!


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

While in utero these were the names we had-
dc1-Foster or Sarah
dc2-Mason either way
dc3- Rowan
dc4-Meryl

No one ended up with the names we had chosen once born! So m uch for planning.


----------



## maatmama (Feb 22, 2002)

Son's name: Ras Ashai


----------



## EarthMommy80 (Feb 8, 2007)

My LO's are:
DD- Leela Gene
DD- Zen Elizabeth Rose
DS- Gabrael Riot (pronounced Gabe-ray-elle)
DSD- Arianna Katelynn


----------



## moaningminny (Dec 31, 2007)

My DDs are Leah Madeleine and Rhiannon Kate.


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

My son is Christopher Lyle. Lyle was my grandpa. The middle name was going to be Lawrence for my dad and brother, but after my grandpa passed away, we decided to use his name. One of my favorite Boy's names that I've ever heard... and I think it would go well with Caitlin and Reannan (sp? I'm sorry)... is Ayden Blaine. If I hadn't had him has a student I would probably hang onto it as a future possible name for any future children of my own...

The girl name that we had chosen was Madeleine Louise, but I'm not sure that fits well with the two girls you already have.... oooh! A girl name that I've heard that I think would fit is Nya (pronounced Ni-ya... long i sound).

Other names I like are: Thea, Noah or Noa (the second spelling for a girl), Jacob, James, Emma, and Sophia... I can't think of any more at the moment


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Mackenzie MiChele and Brodie Avalon


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

Cooper and Wyatt.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

*My boys are:*
Ian James
Connor William
Gavin Augustus

*Girl names for each were:*
Riley Kathryn
Alana {can't remember the middle name!}
Evelyn Elise

*My sisters:*
Eileen
Maureen (Mo)
Kathleen (Kathy)
Coral
Charleen
Taima Alena
Haidee Cheyanne

*My brothers:*
Chayton Allen
Shawn Patrick
Lochlan
Keir
Michael
Richard (Dick)

*My neices:*
Reagan Mary-Elizabeth
Morgan Alyssa
Shannon

*My nephews:*
Devon Nathaniel
Ethan Shawn
Logan Christian
Bryan


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My boys are Davin Christopher and Oakley Augustus. Even though we're done having kids, if we ever did end up with another boy, he'd be named Jasper.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Brandon Michael
Ryland Josef William
Jocelyn Lily Nu
Amelia Rylie


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

I have two girls: Annie Rebecca and Meredith Ella (known as Merrie).

We love old-fashioned girls' names and each name has a family connection.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pianojazzgirl* 
dd is Djuna

ds is Alden

How do you pronounce your DD's name? Very unique!









My kiddos are:
Matthew Alexander
Michelle Elizabeth
Marissa Evelyn


----------



## kate42 (Feb 2, 2003)

DD is Anja Hunter. I kinda wish we would have spelled it Anya so other people wouldn't get so confused.


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

No living little ones, but mine that didn't make it were Kennedy, Mason, Hope, and Tristian.


----------



## Sharon RN (Sep 6, 2006)

I have:
Eric Matthew
Noah Jiwai

Oh, and the dogs are Suzie, Oreo, and Sophie! LOL


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

I have:
Victor Troy
Lucia Sage


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

My boys are Keagan William and Jonah Xavier.
I also love the names Torin (nn Tor) and Nikko (prn knee-ko). Elise was a girl name we had picked out.


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

two boys, Dakota (10) and Keegan (5)


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Jakob Ezekiel and Adam Elijah.

And no, we're neither Jewish nor Christian.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

kiddo already here: Shanna Francesca

If I'm carrying a boy he'll be Orion Gabriel. Uhm, I hope it's a boy because we don't have a girl name we are into.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Tyr Frederick


----------



## Chryseis (Jul 28, 2006)

We have

Molly Renee
Maximilian Andrew
Magdalena Blaise


----------



## thelocaldialect (Jan 18, 2009)

My kids have English names and Chinese names. On the English side our son is Dylan Christopher (Christopher is after my brother and DH chose Dylan after Bob Dylan) and my daughter is Annika Miriam. Their Chinese names are Chong Xiao and Cui Shi. Their birth certificates have their Chinese names on them but we use both names as well as their nicknames.

On my side there's a niece called Maleah (pronounced mah-lay-ah) and a nephew called Kayden. On DH's side its all Chinese names and honestly I can't remember all of their names but the ones closest to us are Chong Jun and Cui Yu. Traditionally in China all kids of the same generation have the same first character in their names, what you call a "generational name," so that's why my kids' names are similar to their cousins'.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I have Andros & Keegan (Water & Fire respectively... we're hoping they put each other out later on


----------



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

We have an Ahnna Isabella and a Harrison Glenn.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Mine are Sarah, Simon and Christopher.

If they had been the opposite gender, they would have been Jasper, Alexandra and Miriam/Mary/Marian (I couldn't decide, luckily we knew he was a boy so it didn't really matter.)


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thelocaldialect* 
DH chose Dylan after Bob Dylan

Love that! Such a nice sounding name with an awesome namesake.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

Praetorian Stone (Tor) is my son.
Zion Merciful is my daughter.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Ella Irie &
Kaya Raine

DHs Mom was Ellen, my Aunt was Eileen...both passed away-we wanted a name that reminded us of both of them but didn't want to use either actual name-went with Ella...Irie means "it's all good" in Rasta, which sums up my attitude normally & is something I often said-LOL.

Bob Marley has a song named Kaya which also has the word Irie in it & I wanted the girls to have part of each name to be connected by song...then I researched Kaya more in depth since the song refers to pot & I didn't want a name that only had that meaning for my baby...found out in Japanese & Hopi there were translations referring to a "wise younger sister"...
DH loved Raine...a musician he loves is named Raine & a translation I found referred to a "singing queen" which sounded good to me









Runner up girl or boy names have been Dylan & Lennon...(for Bob & John)


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

My guys are Hayden Andrew and Isaac William.

Hayden is after Torey Hayden, my favorite author; Andrew is his dad's name. We waited to see him (not knowing gender) before we named him. Other names we had on the list when he was born were:
Cordley Isaiah (Cordley Hall is the building his daddy worked in at Oregon State)
Isaiah David
Cooper Flynn (Flynn, after what used to be Flynn Vineyards in the Willamette Valley)
Kenya Michelle
Caitryn Alynne
Shemona Breeanne

Isaac didn't have a name for about 8 hours. We couldn't decide on a boy's name and just hoped he'd be a girl. I wanted William but his daddy said no way. Isaac William fits him SO well! Isaac is after Isaac Asimov, his dad's favorite author, who had passed away a few months before our Isaac was born. Mostly I just really liked William but there is a family connection too.
Other names we considered for him:
Emerson Evander
Evander Essig (Essig is an entomologist, like the boys' dad)
Jackson Cole
Berkeley Essig
Zion William
Corinna Michelle
Helena Sierra Jade (Helena after ex's mother)
Linneah Michelle (after Carl Linnaeus, the botanist/"father" of modern taxonomy)
Caitryn Alynne
Laurel Michelle
Amara Jane
Caterina Michelle

It doesn't look like DH and I will be sharing parenthood but if we had a girl she would be Constance Allegra Kealyn. Constance is a name DH suggested before we were even married and Kealyn is after the friend who introduced us (Kealy). If we had a boy, he likely would be Cavan Alexei(?) Kealyn. Definitely would be a C name after Cory.

Sorry this got so long, it was a walk down memory lane for me. And now I wish so much we could have a baby!


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

ds Joey.... Typical all american name... Sorry


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

DD is Rowan Marie. Would have been Jesse if she'd been a boy, but I think I've gone off that now. It was problematic anyway, because I wanted to name (putative) him after my dad, but Jesse David is just too genealogical.









For future kiddies, I like Hazel (but DH doesn't), Katherine, Morris (again, DH doesn't), Luke, Leia (for a middle name), Charlotte (again, vetoed by DH)... and I just saw Lochlan upthread and kinda like that too. I bet DH won't, though.







I sorta have this crazy obsession with finding the perfect Anglo-Saxon or Irish, classy but not obnoxiously metrosexual, arty but not trendy boy's name... and nope, I'm not pregnant with a boy, I just find boys' names hellishly hard compared to girls' and relish the challenge. I like Tristan pretty well, but guess who vetoed it?

Oh, and if we had a respectable dollop of French blood in our veins I'd totally name a son Jean-Luc. We don't, so I sadly dismissed the idea as pretentious. (And yes, I realise Marie is French too, but that's a fifth-generation handed-down family name, so!)


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

my lo's are Chloe Louise Caledonia W, Cameron Duncan Ethan W, Caitlin Elizabeth Heather W and Caden Ryan Ewan W.
I'm currently ttc and have already picked some names i like
girls
Eleonora Leila Lauretta F
Ebony Daisy Pandora F

boys
Fabian Kane Mercury F
Beau Denzil Elijah F


----------



## gaudynight (Sep 10, 2007)

Mine are Annabel Rose, Juliet Isla, Natalie Johanna and Margaret Elisabeth. Baby due in August will probably be Theodore David or Lydia Charlotte, unless we change our minds.

I love, love, love Anneliese but we can't use it as it's so close to Annabel. And for boys I also love Daniel, Samuel and Alexander.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

We have a Tobias Benjamin (if he was a girl, he would have been Johanna) and a brand spankin' new Naomi Noa (who would have been Reuben or Nathaniel).

Our animals all have people names too - Clara, Vinny, Leon (we call him Bo), Babs, and Nadia. We also used to have a Mindy, a Cacilie, and a Bob.


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

I dug out my old Nymbler list of names I like, so I can join in the party









Names I like, most favorite to least favorite, though I like them all.

Boys
Anthony
Oliver
Bodhi
Marek
Jude
Luca
Pierce

Girls
Elena
Serena
Gemma
Eisley
Harper
Juliet

Of course, that list is pretty worthless right now. Girl's middle name has to be Dian (family name), and of course it all has to go with future DH's last name. I just LOVE names. My sister writes dozens of stories a year, so we're always
hunting down and writing down names for her characters.


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
kiddo already here: *Shanna* Francesca

If I'm carrying a boy he'll be Orion Gabriel. Uhm, I hope it's a boy because we don't have a girl name we are into.









That's my name!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

DD's name is: Ilana Claire (if she had been a boy it would have been Andrew Jon)

DS's name is : Aiden Sky (if a girl it would have been Autumn or Luna)

My 3rd babe's name was: Naiya Mei (if a boy it would have been Taian Jacob--Tai for short. . .Taian in Japanese means "luckiest day")


----------



## mouthcave (Oct 9, 2008)

Odin Benjamin
Merek Danior


----------



## Childbirth_Fanatic (Mar 17, 2009)

My dd is Gracie Mae.

We are expecting and its a surprise. For a boy it will be Soren Christopher, for a girl it will be Josephine Sage.

My brothers and sister are:
Shayna Michele, Jeffrey Eli and, Dayne Michael


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

My little one is Jude Levi.


----------



## TranscendentalMom (Jun 28, 2002)

mine are:
Lucas Jeffrey
Ella Fern


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

We have 2 boys, Hunter and Liev.


----------



## bluebirdiemama (May 2, 2008)

such beautiful names on here!









my kids are

Milo Winters
Soleil Balia

My lost babies are

ruthie
caspian (girl)

some other names I have liked are:

Rochni (girl)
thyme (g or b)
canyon
noah
theodor

and so many more, I wonder why Im drawing a blank right now!


----------



## katbomumof3 (Sep 16, 2007)

My kiddo's are -
Sayward Dawn (goes by Sadie much of the time)
Ada Grace (Gracie)
James Robert Liam (Liam)
Padraic Adair (Paddy)


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katbomumof3* 
My kiddo's are -
Sayward Dawn (goes by Sadie much of the time)
Ada Grace (Gracie)
James Robert Liam (Liam)
Padraic Adair (Paddy)









Sayward is so interesting! I'm guessing it must have meaning to you.


----------



## VroomieMama (Oct 9, 2008)

Harmony 7, Jayla 1 and Evelyn 1.


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

Della Cassidy

I wanted Della DH wanted Cassidy so we compromised. Next baby he gets to pick the first name (I have veto powers







) and I can do the middle. It worked out easily enough because we both love Della.


----------



## annamama (Sep 23, 2005)

DS is Alexander James. Alex for short.
If he had been a girl, he would have been called Madeleine Claire.


----------



## Gal (May 13, 2010)

My DD is Gila Andrea.


----------



## fmajor84 (Feb 24, 2010)

Layla Janis.


----------



## annarose999 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ayla Althea (pronounced eye-luh) - both have family references

other cool family names are:
Tamara -goes by Mara
Kore - girl name
Tessa Lisbeth
Kasia Montana
Riana Dawn

and the boys are Dominic and Julian
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

My children are:

Sarah Denise
Jessi Darlene
Seth Daniel
Hannah DeAnne
Nathaniel Derrick
Gabrielle Doreen
Gideon Darryl
Zephaniah Dean
Isaiah Dylan
Isaac Donovan


----------



## edensmama (Jun 1, 2006)

Dd is Eden Raine
Ds is Brett Edwin

I am Autumn Elizabeth

Other names I like;

Girls
Willow
Meadow
Shiloh

Boys
River
Cullen

I am drawing a blank


----------



## Jen1409 (May 11, 2010)

Nicole


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

I love so many names on this list!

My kiddos-

dd- Addison Lynn
ds1-Riley William
ds2-Bodhi Michael
babe we lost would have been Gillian Ivy

I always have an easier time with girly names than boy. Partially bc my hubs thinks my names are weird or too botanical (he is a landscaper)

If we ever have another girl I want to talk him into Rhiannon, because I love it so, and it goes well with Addison. (I'm kind of ocd about the syllables and a whole bunch of other rules)


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

My kiddo's name is Keiran Elliott


----------



## moaningminny (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Millie Ivy* 
I love so many names on this list!

My kiddos-

dd- Addison Lynn
ds1-Riley William
ds2-Bodhi Michael
babe we lost would have been Gillian Ivy

I always have an easier time with girly names than boy. Partially bc my hubs thinks my names are weird or too botanical (he is a landscaper)

*If we ever have another girl I want to talk him into Rhiannon, because I love it so, and it goes well with Addison. (I'm kind of ocd about the syllables and a whole bunch of other rules*)

Good luck with that.







I was fortunate, it didn't take much to convince my DH to name our DD Rhiannon.


----------



## femalephish (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Childbirth_Fanatic* 
My dd is Gracie Mae.

We are expecting and its a surprise. For a boy it will be Soren Christopher, for a girl it will be Josephine Sage.

My brothers and sister are:
Shayna Michele, Jeffrey Eli and, Dayne Michael

I have a Josephine and she was born last July! We were just talking about if we have another girl naming her Sage, I guess great minds think alike.

My daughters middle name is Esther, after my mother. If she was a boy we were going to name her Roarke (rhymes with cork) after my brother.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

My LOs are named Sawyer Dennis and Beau Taylor. Sawyer and Taylor have special meanings and Dennis is their daddy's name.


----------



## ehazzard (Jun 12, 2008)

Our girl is Juniper Rose.
Now we are trying to figure out a name for the baby boy who is coming in June!

So far: Harper Ashton (?)
Or
Noah Asher
Or
Zachariah ______
HELP!


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

My little guy is Leo. Our daughter who we didn't get to keep is Georgia.


----------



## CI Mama (Apr 8, 2010)

My daughter is Lucy Glynis.


----------



## hdirks (Feb 26, 2010)

My daughter's name is Lani Rae (pronounced Laney). If she were a boy she would have been Levi Patrick


----------



## Unconventional1 (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a Gage Nicolaus, Alena Mae, and Asher Michael! Good luck on your search- it takes longer and longer to figure out names for me- Gage I figured out at 3 months preggo, Alena was 6 months, and Asher was 8 months.


----------



## Catwmandu (Jun 10, 2007)

We have Corinne Annalise and Gabriel Ernest.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

We have 3 dds: Therese Jean, Anna Mary Frances (her name was supposed to be fn: Anna and mn: Mary, but dh loved how dd#1 said Anna Mary, so he wanted that as a first name, so as we were filling out the birth cert we threw in Frances for her mn), and Veronica Rose. We get tons of compliments on Veronica Rose







Our boy name every time has been Nicholas Josaphat. If it weren't for other family members with the same name I would love to name a boy Joseph Francis.


----------



## arb (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterfly_mommy* 
My Nephew is
Jack John

That made my day!


----------



## luckymamaoftwo (May 25, 2010)

what great names! so fun to read. We have Nora Frances and Reid William.


----------



## maatmama (Feb 22, 2002)

My ds is Ras Ashai!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

My ds is Levi Camden-Vase lastname. The "Vase" part we added just after he turned 3, his choice (its pronounced either Vase, or Vasey)


----------



## bnnt (Feb 25, 2011)

DSS Mikhail (15)

DS Jose Santiago (14)

DD Leonor (7)

DD2 and DD3 are Renata and Irina (6)

DD4 Svetlana (4)

DS2 Lyev Santiago (1)


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

DS's name is James we call him Jamie though. DD's is not particularly common, at least in this part of the world, so I don't feel comfortable posting it.


----------



## macandcheese (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katbomumof3*
> 
> My kiddo's are -
> Sayward Dawn (goes by Sadie much of the time)
> ...


My college roommate was named Sayward, after that series of novels. I've never heard of another!


----------



## betmina (Mar 1, 2011)

My DD is Romina, we call her "Mina" for short or "Mimi" sometimes but she hates it. My DSS are Viktor "Thor" and Ivan.


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

DD - Dani

DS Oscar


----------



## CatsCradle (May 7, 2007)

DD is Zoe Rose.


----------



## shahjehan (Oct 2, 2007)

nm


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

I wanted to name my dd Marjorie (Jorie for short), But no one else liked it, so we ended up with Schuyler instead.

Also have a Henry(12), Charlie (10) and George(7).


----------



## Lamashtu (Aug 8, 2010)

Our daughter is Leda Maia Ariadne. Is it pretty obvious that I was a Classics major in college?


----------



## NikonMama (Jan 8, 2008)

Our son is Greyson Michael. If we ever have another girl, she will be named Astrid Elin (not sure about a boy name). Greyson was supposed to be Hannah Elisabeth if he had been a girl. 

My nieces and nephews are:

Kellie Leeann

Patrick Lloyd <---siblings

Emily Nicole

Mayson (not sure of her middle name, recent step-niece)

Willow Lee

London Edith <-----siblings


----------



## jen&james (Oct 27, 2005)

We have

James Stanley (5) would have been Helen Isabel if he had been a girl

Justin Daniel (2) almost named Henry Rhys but changed towards the end of PG

and our new addition Rowan Jane  who would have been Jesse Rhys if she had been a boy.


----------



## Lamashtu (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikonMama*
> 
> London Edith <-----siblings


 I love the name Edith; it's such a shame that it's so rarely used. I always picture an elegant woman in a lovely gown decending a staircase when I think of that name.


----------



## tink79 (Jun 9, 2004)

Mine are Aria Elayne, Payton Allison and Piper Addison.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Anna Beryl

Samuel River "Sam"

Naomi Wren "Nomi"

Tobias Robin "Toby"

our lost babies names are Gem, Bloom, and Harvest. There is personal meaning behind each name of our children.

crazy~ I saw siblings Naomi and Tobias LOL. not surprising on mdc I suppose 

Sooo many great names out there being carried my mdc babes!!!


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

We have Maren Anna and Nathaniel (Nate) Joel Strummer.

Nate is 2 months old, and was a homebirth in a province where homebirth is not recognized. We're still working on registering his birth, and therefore can still legally "change" his name. We were torn between Eamon and Nate for him, and I wish we had chosen Eamon. Now that he's been introduced to the world though, I don't feel like we can change it! Ah!

Maren was dh's pick, and I love her, but I don't love the name. If we could go back, she would be Anna Verity or Verity Anna.


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

Colin Theodore










Other names I like are Andrew and Bryan for a boy, and Cassandra Hope for a girl.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Eleanor Elizabeth (Ella(

Abigail Marie (Abby)


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

Andrew and Emma (but we call her Emmy)


----------

